# Puppy pics



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

OK. I officially give up trying to post pictures.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Art....are you teasing us? Where are those Freddie and Buck babies????


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not trying to tease you, but try as I may, it seems quite impossible to post the photos on here.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Art, where are the pictures? You need to post them to www.photobucket.com and then use the URL here. OR you can email them to me and I'll post them for you.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

LMAO ... Oh man, this is too funny for me. I had the hardest time ever trying to figure out how to post pictures in here. 

1 - if you have a website, load them on the website and then you can put the link here ... copy the link and then click on the icon with the mountain and the sun ... (in the post quicky reply ... it's on the top on the left). past the link and voila you have your picture

2 - if you have them on your pc ... go to "go advanced" and scroll down to manage attachments ... click browse, find the pic you want and then click UPLOAD 

Once you get it, you'll be posting all day!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh boy! I see nothing but trouble. Trouble every where. LMAO


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Omg they are too cute!!! I would take them all if I could handle more than 1!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

That last picture is a calender pic if I ever saw one. You just need a caption.

As a man I came up with, the one on the left, says, Do you see her? the one on the right says, Yeah, she's fine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Andy :rofl:


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Jack's Dad said:


> That last picture is a calender pic if I ever saw one. You just need a caption.
> 
> As a man I came up with, *the one on the left, says, Do you see her? the one on the right says, Yeah, she's fine.*


LOL! Looking at the 3rd pic, it would appear one of them got hooked up.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations on the litter Art.. they are cute.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

They are adorable ... and the caption suits the pic!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so stinkin cute


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

One more picture. Allow me to add that they are 5 1/2 weeks old and really enjoying the warm December weather.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Adorable trouble! I'm sure they're all spoken for?


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Adorable trouble! I'm sure they're all spoken for?


Pups are still available.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Adorable!

Art, do you have a pedigree for the pups? I can't link to your website for some reason.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Never mind - it's working now. Must of been an issue with my computer.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Puppy fever is back full time. Loved the pictures!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Adorable!
> 
> Art, do you have a pedigree for the pups?


Since several folks have contacted me about the pedigree, and people seem to dislike having to go to my website to find it; here is the pedigree for the pups:
Line-breeding for the progency of Buck von der Zahnburg and Freddie von Kunzwald


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> soooooo CUTE!!!


Cute; crazy heathens.....same difference.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! They are adorable.


----------

